# German Umwelt Zone sticker



## Don_Madge

I ordered my Umwelt zone sticker by post from Stadt Koln and it arrived within ten days.

I sent a copy of page 2. "4 Registration Details" of the Registration Certificate and a five Euro note.

I down loaded the application form from

http://www.stadt-koeln.de/en/lowemissionzone/article/11609/index.html#sm1

I decided that it would be easier to get the sticker in advance rather than wait until I arrived in Germany'

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## whistlinggypsy

*umwelt zone sticker*

Don, thanks for your advice on the umwelt zone sticker.

I did what you recommended and sent of too Stadt Koln after downloading the application form and sent it of with my €5 and it came back this morning after 11 day's, it is the same as yours, the green all zones disc, so if anyone is going to Germany soon you will need this sticker to get into certain cities.

Bob


----------



## 104477

This is a very usefull tip is there a way(to our lovely mod's) to make it more visible to all members. Will save the link to my favourites as we intend to visit Germany in near future.
Many thanks for posting this Don.
Regards Rob.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Don and Bob,

Did you pay by using the bank transfer method, by cheque, or by cash?
My bank will want a fee for transferring funds to Germany. :roll: 

Jock.


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Jock,

I just attached a five Euro note, I think the bank wanted something like 10-11 Euro for a bank transfer.

Don


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Jock, i sent a crisp €5 note, photo stat copies of my log book and filled in the download application form just as Don recommended and it all went according to plan, they are so efficient our German friends :wink: 

The full details are on the link Don provided.

Bob


----------



## JockandRita

Don Madge said:


> Hi Jock,
> 
> I just attached a five Euro note, I think the bank wanted something like 10-11 Euro for a bank transfer.
> 
> Don


Thanks Don.



> The full details are on the link Don provided.


Thanks too Bob. It was the bank transfer that I was concerned about.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## GOVER

I sent my €5 + copies of documents to the same Cologne office in mid January and had no reply. :evil:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

contact them and ask where what has happened to your application.

bob


----------



## Don_Madge

GOVER said:


> I sent my €5 + copies of documents to the same Cologne office in mid January and had no reply. :evil:


Hi,

You can ring them on 0049/0221/221/21919 people have rang and got some help in tracing their application.

Don


----------



## misty1

*Umwelt Zone Sticker*

Yes, I sent away the forms 4 weeks ago and still no reply. Going in a week, so guess I'll be getting them at the border crossing. Annoying as paying for the same thing twice and worse for us as we have two vehicles.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

I sent mine off on 12th April, and still haven't received anything yet.  

Jock.


----------



## RedSonja

Still waiting for mine as well.

Sonja


----------



## RedSonja

I received mine this morning its a yellow category 3 one.


----------



## JockandRita

*Update*

Hi again all,

Twice now I have phoned to enquire about the whereabouts of my sticker, however even though they have no record of my application, today's call was a success.

Contact Eva Klaes by

Tel on 0049221-221-21947 (from UK)
or, 
Fax on 0049221-221-21922 (from UK)
or,
contact me by PM, for a valid e-mail address.

I scanned my V5c and sent it as a zipped file, attached to an e-mail. 
She has promised that I will have the sticker by next week, at the latest, and she has not asked for a further €5.00 fee. Both ladies during each call were very polite and courteous, however, Eva was the one to sort the problem. Dankeshun.

Hope this help those still waiting.

Jock.


----------



## misty1

*Umwelt Zone Sticker*

Still had no luck even by phone and we go on the ferry tomorrow from Rosyth so guess that I will have to get them on arrival which means paying twice. Looks like some get through and are processed and others do not. You would think that 6 weeks ahead would be time enough but not so. Good start to our holiday. Not impressed at all.


----------



## Murano

Is there a list somewhere of the other cities, besides Cologne, that require a sticker

Dave


----------



## GOVER

I gave up after various phone calls and sent anoter 5 euros and forms etc and have now at long last received my sticker.

Gover


----------



## peejay

Murano said:


> Is there a list somewhere of the other cities, besides Cologne, that require a sticker
> 
> Dave


There is a list >here< (In German) of cities already implemented and proposed dates for future years.

Areas where Umweltzones are already in place are;

Berlin, Dortmund, Cologne, Hannover, Ilsfeld, Leonburg, Ludwigsburg, Mannheim, Reutlingen, Schwabisch-Gemund, Stuttgart and Tubingen.

From July 08 - Pfedelsheim
From Oct 08 - Ausburg and Munich.

For more info, look at the >Umweltzone FAQ's< link.

pete


----------



## Murano

peejay said:


> Murano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a list somewhere of the other cities, besides Cologne, that require a sticker
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> There is a list >here< (In German) of cities already implemented and proposed dates for future years.
> 
> Areas where Umweltzones are already in place are;
> 
> Berlin, Dortmund, Cologne, Hannover, Ilsfeld, Leonburg, Ludwigsburg, Mannheim, Reutlingen, Schwabisch-Gemund, Stuttgart and Tubingen.
> 
> From July 08 - Pfedelsheim
> From Oct 08 - Ausburg and Munich.
> 
> For more info, look at the >Umweltzone FAQ's< link.
> 
> pete
Click to expand...

Pete,
Many thanks, from what I can see I won't be involved in any of those places
Dave


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

To update this topic, I applied by post eight days ago enclosing the V5 (copy) and a five euro note. The disk 'thingy' arrived yesterday.

P&L


----------



## misty1

You lucky things you. I'm still waiting and have been back in the UK for some 10 months. Enjoy yourself when you go.


----------



## Westbay

I followed the new link and paid my E14.99 online. Arrived (yellow3) two days later


----------



## rednev

Ordered mine from TUV Nord sent paperwork which is in english and on line and Faxed to them arrived a week later green 4 with invoice for 12.50 euro will be sending cash in post to them.
Paul.


----------

